# Internation 1066 Torque Amp noise..



## weimedog (May 26, 2009)

I had my Torque Amplifier in my International 1066 replaced along with the clutch & input shaft & some other internal stuff. When I got my tractor back everything works well..but there is this loud gear rattle at idle. The guy who did the work says its OK..but I don't like the fact that before things sounded smooth and now that gear rattle/growl is really noticable and I can feel it when I put my hand on the Transmission. Its only at low idle and pretty much goes away as soon as the RPM's go past idle. Also there is more "whine" in the gears than before.

The reason I replaced the Torque Amp was it was slipping in low range.

The "new one, while noisy; works quit well.

Any suggestions? I had him look at it ..again and he doesn't seem to think there is an issue or he doesn't want to mess with it....

What would you do?


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2009)

Does the trans make noise when the TA is in either position? Was this done by a dealer or some other wrench turner?


----------



## weimedog (May 26, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Does the trans make noise when the TA is in either position? Was this done by a dealer or some other wrench turner?



Yes in both positions. (A little more ragged in high than low..but both rattle) A tractor mechanic type with his own shop who specialises in International (So he says)


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2009)

Asked about the TA because the 706 at the farm whines in high torque when in neutral. Put it in low the whine goes away.


----------



## weimedog (May 26, 2009)

Thats the way my old one..the one that was slipping was.

I've heard three theories:

1) Shims (TA not shimmed right)
2) Gear miss match from different generations of TA and trans parts.
3) Nothin wrong..just get over it.

I have NO clue about those internals..just my instinct is things aren't as they should be.


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2009)

Do you have local dealer whos work you trust? Might have them give the tractor a listen. If it was me the change in the trans noise would make me a little leary. As expensive as repairs are it can't hurt tobe a little cautious. We are very lucky there is a dealer in Bucyrus that knows their ####. If you have a problem odds are they have come across it at sometime. They have been know to take parts off the machines they farm with to keep a guy up and running.


----------



## mar5690 (May 28, 2009)

*noisy TA*

your problem is in the TA gear-wrong tooth pitch


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 28, 2009)

sell it, and go green!


----------



## JJuday (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, go green, pay green, be green with envy! Keep the 1066 and just have a second opinion on it from someone else. I have always seen ads listing IH machines with either new TA's or new main clutches, so I don't think either held up well for them, but there are after market set ups that will....Renuel Sprauge I think is one that guaranties workmanship on their stuff. Good luck. Josh.


----------

